# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  How to Install a Wall Mounted Tumble Dryer

## dabba

Hi, 
Im looking to install a tumble dryer in my laundry, wall mounted using a wall mounting bracket.
The laundry has tilled walls throughout and was wondering if i could mount the bracket straight onto the tiles or would it be more secure to attach a piece of timber against the tiles first, then mount the bracket to the timber? 
Where the tumble dryer is to be mounted, the tiles have been laid onto plastered brick.
My feeling is that rawl plugs/screws straight onto tiles for the bracket would not support the weight of the tumble dryer..? 
Any tips appreciated 
Dabba

----------


## johnc

You need a barrier between the metal and the tiles to prevent cracking of the tile, something dense and thin like rubber or teflon would be suitable I wouldn't use timber myself. For anchors you need to well fixed into the brick, if they are crumbly I wouldn't try if they are hard don't be afraid to add extra fixings. Regardless of what you do the mechanical fix into the brick is your crucial connection.

----------


## Bloss

The instructions (yes I know - but read them anyway . . .) on wall mounting are online for most dryer brands including into masonry walls. For example, this one http://manuals.appliancesonline.com....user_guide.pdf for page 9. 
I note it uses just two M6x50mm masonry anchors and IMO that is too light on. I would be using at least 4 - gal Ankascrews work well in this situation Ramset Australia

----------

